
Experience with Tcl/Tk - Brian W. Kernighan - omilu
https://www.usenix.org/legacy/publications/library/proceedings/tcl95/full_papers/kernighan.txt
======
cmacleod4
Interesting, but only as a piece of pretty ancient history :-)

